# (c'est) moi qui + accord du verbe



## nul

Bonjour à tous,

Normalement, après le pronom relatif "QUI", le verbe doit-il se conjuguer à la première ou troisième personne? Par exemple :



> Tu te plains trop, pourtant c'est la première fois qu'on t'a arnaqué. Moi, qui s'est (ou qui me suis?) fait avoir déjà trois fois, mais je me plains pas.


 
Merci d'avance.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Orientale

_qui me suis_ bien sûr car l'antécédent de _qui_ est bien _moi._


----------



## Reine

Dit on ‘c’est moi qui vous les envoie’ ou ‘c’est moi qui vous les envoient’ ?


----------



## Maître Capello

_C'est moi qui vous les envoi*e*._

L'accord du verbe doit se faire avec le sujet, c.-à-d. _je_, qui est sous-entendu → _Je vous les envoie._


----------



## arundhati

Reine said:


> c’est moi qui vous les envoie
> c’est moi qui vous les envoient


Le sujet du verbe "envoyer" est "qui", qui reprend "moi" qui est au singulier.


----------



## PINTOMARINE

bonjour,
j'aurais une petite question qui va surement vous paraître étrange pour une native mais dans la phrase :"les rumeurs c'est moi qui les crée"ai-je bien conjugué le verbe créer ou dois-je le mettre au pluriel c'est-à-dire:les rumeurs c'est moi qui les créent?
merci pour vos réponses


----------



## arundhati

C'est le sujet qui détermine la conjugaison du verbe : le sujet étant "moi", il faut bien mettre "créer" au singulier.


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Dans un cas comme ça on conjuge le verbe au troisième personne singulier parce qu'on parle de 'moi' dans la troisième personne.  J'en pensais récemment.


----------



## arundhati

En fait, c'est la première personne du singulier ici, mais effectivement l'orthographe est la même.
Par contre on écrirait "c'est moi qui les *ai* créées" et non pas "c'est moi qui les *a* créées".


----------



## Sonia Marmeladov

Bonsoir,

Un petit cas qui m'embête...

Si j'écris:  "C'est moi qui te dépassai(s ou t)", j'aurais tendance à mettre un "t" comme si je parlais de moi à la troisième personne.  Mais ça me semble ridicule d'écrire:  "C'est moi qui te dépassait..."

Vos lumières seraient vraiment bienvenue...

Sonia Marmeladov


----------



## snarkhunter

Non. Dans ce cas, on doit accorder *avec le sujet* (i.e. "moi"), donc "dépassai*s*".

Enormément de gens commettent cependant l'erreur.
Mais, dans la phrase ci-dessus, le sujet n'est pas "qui" : le sujet est bien "moi".


----------



## Maître Capello

Tu as raison… et tort.  Il faut bien écrire _dépassai*s*_, mais _qui_ est bien le sujet de _dépassais_. _Moi_ est l'*antécédent* de _qui_ et c'est donc bien le mot avec lequel le verbe se conjugue, mais ce n'est pas *directement* son sujet.


----------



## Sonia Marmeladov

Merci, ça me semblait ridicule de parler de moi à la troisième personne !!!

autres exemples:

-c'est moi qui faisais ça...
-moi qui pensais que...
-moi qui ne suis pas adéquate

toujours avec un "s", on est bien d'accord ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, nous sommes tous d'accord !


----------



## snarkhunter

Sans le moindre doute !


----------



## ChrisPa

pour se rappeler la règle, il suffit de remplacer "je" par "nous" et on dirait "c'est nous qui nous dépla_cions_"


----------



## alenaro

Dans_ les esprits _de Camus on lit_: Il n'y a que moi qui sois malheureux..
_La personne du verb, ne devrait pas elle   être la 3eme?

La phrase est prise de une site internet où l'on cite. Toutefois, si on essaie d'écrire _soit_ à la place de _sois_, le web ne donne pas de résultats.


----------



## tilt

Non, il s'agit bien de la première personne.
Le verbe de la relative s'accorde avec le sujet de la relative, c'est à dire _qui_. Ici, _qui_ reprend _moi_, ce qui correspond à un _je_.
De même, si à la place de _moi _on avait _nous_, on écrirait _que nous qui soyons malheureux_.


----------



## sanchez90

Bonjour,

Je dois transformer la phrase ci-dessous du discours direct au discours indirect.

Elle me dit: « C'est toi qui t'occuperas de mes affaires. » 

Elle me dit que c'est moi qui m'occuperai de ses affaires.

Le verbe s'occuper, au futur simple, s'accorde-t-il avec le pronom moi?

Merci


----------



## tilt

Bonjour,

Le verbe s'accorde plus exactement avec _qui_, mais comme le pronom renvoie à _moi_, c'est effectivement ainsi qu'il faut le conjuguer.


----------

